# building freebsd doc



## nedry (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello,
During a `portmaster -a` I encountered the need to build misc/freebsd-doc-en  and it results in the following error message:

```
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x0000000800606680, pid=61149, tid=0x000000000001871a
#
# JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (8.0_121-b13) (build 1.8.0_121-b13)
# Java VM: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (25.121-b13 mixed mode bsd-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  0x0000000800606680
#
# Core dump written. Default location: /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/geom-class/java.core
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/geom-class/hs_err_pid61149.log
```


----------



## nedry (Jan 31, 2017)

A `make deinstall` and `make install` in port misc/freebsd-doc-en results in:

```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x0000000800606680, pid=61686, tid=0x000000000001886b
#
# JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (8.0_121-b13) (build 1.8.0_121-b13)
# Java VM: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (25.121-b13 mixed mode bsd-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  0x0000000800606680
#
# Core dump written. Default location: /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/gjournal-desktop/java.core
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/gjournal-desktop/hs_err_pid61686.log
```

For now I might just remove this port, however it would be nice to be able to build it in the future.


----------

